# كيف أتعامل مع لامبالاة ابنى المراهق؟



## النهيسى (17 سبتمبر 2010)

كيف أتعامل مع لامبالاة ابنى المراهق؟

الجمعة، 17 سبتمبر 2010 - 18:46




الدكتورة هبه عيسوى أستاذ الطب النفسى بجامعة عين شمس  

كتبت عفاف السيد 
تسأل قارئة:
 ابنى يعيش فترة المراهقة لكنه يتعامل مع من حوله، وخصوصا أسرته بلا مبالاة وعدم اكتراث بالنصائح أو التعليمات، فما هى النصائح التى يمكن أن تساعد الأهل فى التعامل مع لا مبالاه الشاب لمراهق؟

تجيب على السؤال الدكتورة هبه عيسوى، أستاذ الطب النفسى بجامعة عين شمس، قائلة: 

عند يتعامل الأبوان مع ابنهم المراهق لابد وأن يتصف هذا التعامل مبدئيا بكثير من الصبر والحلم، ويمكن اتباع بعض النصائح والإرشادات التى تساعد فى كيفية التعامل مع الشباب فى هذه السن وهى:

أولا، تثقيف النفس لمعرفة خصائص المراهقة النفسية والصحية أو المرضية، وذلك بكثرة الاطلاع والتعلم من مشاهدات الآخرين والخبرة الحياتية.

ثانيا، على الأبوين طرح البدائل للشاب المراهق لتغيير وجهة نظر معينة.

ثالثا، الصداقة ومد جسور المودة بيننا وبين أبنائنا والتحدث معهم.

رابعا، قبول العذر وحسن الظن.

خامسا، تحميلهم المسئولية ولن يحسوا بها إذا لم يحسوا بالألم الذى ينتج من خلال قرار ناتج عن حوار، والقرار قد يكون صائبا وقد يكون خاطئا والألم يأتى من الخطأ ولن يتعلم المسئولية إلا من الصواب والخطأ.

سادسا، عدم توجيه النقد اللاذع له، بل يجب أن يكون نقد الأبوين له نقدا بناءً إذا ما أصابه الفشل، ويجب أن يتعلم ويعلم أن الفشل هو أساس التعلم والنجاح.

http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=279121&SecID=245&IssueID=130​


----------



## Rosetta (19 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## النهيسى (19 سبتمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


>



مرور رائع جدا جدا

شكرا

الرب يبارككم​


----------

